# Charlotte airport for 6 hours!



## Pompey Family (Apr 17, 2012)

We've just been notified that our flights have changed and we're now faced with a 6 hour layover at Charlotte airport prior to our flight to Hilton Head.  We're considering asking the airline (US Airways) if we can transfer to an earlier flight.  Our problem is that we'll be travelling with four children, 15, 13, 7 and 5.  The older two I'm not too worried about but the younger ones might find 6 hours to be too much.  Is there enough to occupy them at the airport for this length of time or can we use this as a bargaining tool with the airline?


----------



## brigechols (Apr 17, 2012)

You can drive from Charlotte to Hilton Head in less than 6 hours. I would fight for an earlier flight.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, that's crazy. We drive to HH in 5.5 hours and we live an hour north of
Charlotte....


----------



## amycurl (Apr 17, 2012)

I would agree-change your rental car reservation and pick up the car in Charlotte, then drive to HHI. 

There is terrible connectivity between CLT and Charlotte proper, so it's not like you could jump on public transit and do something downtown for a few hours. (Hahahahahahahah.....just thinking about the terrible state of public transit in NC makes me laugh.)

I think the best bet might be to buy a day pass for the USAirways lounge. That way, the kids could at least spread out, enjoy the free snacks, etc, and be in a comfortable environment.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 17, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I think the best bet might be to buy a day pass for the USAirways lounge. That way, the kids could at least spread out, enjoy the free snacks, etc, and be in a comfortable environment.


Are minors even allowed in the airlines' lounges?

Kurt


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 17, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> Are minors even allowed in the airlines' lounges?
> 
> Kurt



Delta allows kids(I think it is one kid with one adult), we were all flying business class so I didn't have to pay. And the OP has 4 kids.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes. I spent an 8-hour-ish layover in LAX in the USAirways lounge with my 18 month old, flying from Sydney back to GSO. The staff was great, and the lounge was basically empty, so I don't think we really disturbed anyone. It was a lifesaver.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 18, 2012)

There are lots of shops and restaurants at that airport but 6 hours does seem a little long.  I would try for an earlier flight to Hilton Head or you could fly into Savannah if there is an earlier flight.  Savannah is not too far of a drive (we have done that and the drive isn't bad at all).  If you flying from England you may not want to jump in the car and make a six hour drive from Charlotte to Hilton Head esp. since the steering wheel is on the other side of the road.

tlwmkw


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2012)

amycurl said:


> I think the best bet might be to buy a day pass for the USAirways lounge. That way, the kids could at least spread out, enjoy the free snacks, etc, and be in a comfortable environment.


That would be my suggestion as well.  I would even ask US Airways to consider picking up the ($45?) tab on the day pass because of the lousy connection due to the flight change.

We've used the airport clubs (including US Airways one at CLT) quite a bit when we travel.  The kids always ask if we're going to be able to go to one.  Many even have a special room for kids/families.  (I can't remember if the US club at CLT does.)


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 18, 2012)

Usually when an airline changes the time of my flight and I call, they never have a problem changing it to one that better serves my needs.  Try calling them.


----------



## Lee55 (Apr 18, 2012)

joyzilli said:


> Usually when an airline changes the time of my flight and I call, they never have a problem changing it to one that better serves my needs.  Try calling them.



Contact US Airways first. 

One thing that has not been discussed is your checked luggage, if you decide to rent a car. Second if you do not show up for the flight to HHI, you will be listed as a no show (communication with the airlines is a must). This may cause problems for you on you return trip. 

There are two US Airways lounges at CLT, they are nice and clean. I would ask for a day pass, the worst thing they can say is no, but you need to ask. 

Enjoy HHI...


----------



## jasa (Apr 20, 2012)

US Airways also canceled our connecting flight back from Aruba and we have to stay overnight in Charlotte.  What made me mad was the fact that they never called me, I just happened to look at my flight times on line again.  They have changed and booked me to an earlier flight, however, I was still in the air coming from Aruba! how stupid!!  Now I have have pay for 6 in an hotel , 12 hour layover, and an extra day for my pets at the kennel.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 21, 2012)

I wasn't necessarily advocating driving, just pressuring the airline to find better flights.....6 hours on a layover is too much for ANY flight, in my opinion.
But it's especially irritating if you can drive it in less!
Deb from NC


----------



## terryfic (Apr 21, 2012)

*Flights*

The flight schedules shown on Travelocity have a 2:15 layover from Gatwick to HHI and an approximate 3 hour layover on the return.  You may be getting some inaccurate information, but I may be wrong since I do not have your travel dates.

USAirways has 8 scheduled flights per day from CLT to HHH, I fail to see how this can not be resolved.


----------



## funtime (Apr 21, 2012)

Definitely try for the earlier flight.  Problem is the lack of service into Hilton Head.  You could wait six hours and then find your flight to HHI cancelled.  I found that connection frustrating and the Charlotte airport frustrating.  Funtime


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 21, 2012)

I was in Charlotte in January. 

The local municipal bus line has an express bus from the airport to uptown Charlotte, ending up across the street from Time Warner Center for $1.50.   A short 3 block walk from the bus station is the NASCAR Hall of Fame.   If you are NASCAR fans the place is full of amazing cars and exhibits in a race track setting.  

Figure maybe a bit under an hour each way for the bus ride, 2 - 3 hours for the HoF and you have a sure fire way to spend a 6 hour layover.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.  We've checked the flight schedule and there are earlier flights with US Airways leaving from Charlotte so we aim to try and change to one of those however because we booked through Ebookers then they are supposed to be our first point of call.  I've now learnt a lesson, NEVER book with Ebookers.  They've completely wiped their hands of us now that they've had or money and are the most useless, rude and unhelpful company I've ever had the misfortune to deal with.  We're now going to see if US Airways can do something for us.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 1, 2012)

I may have been a bit harsh on Ebookers as they're changed our flight and we now only have a 2 hour stopover at Charlotte!  Next question is....

We're unable to pick up the hire car until the following day and as we're arriving at Grande Ocean around 8 pm we're looking for somewhere local to grab a quick bite to eat and suitable for four tired and hungry children, any recommendations?


----------



## brigechols (May 2, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> I may have been a bit harsh on Ebookers as they're changed our flight and we now only have a 2 hour stopover at Charlotte!  Next question is....
> 
> We're unable to pick up the hire car until the following day and as we're arriving at Grande Ocean around 8 pm we're looking for somewhere local to grab a quick bite to eat and suitable for four tired and hungry children, any recommendations?



There was a recent thread on the Marriott board with restaurant recommendations. Check this link.


----------

